# Laptop suggestions



## gunny146 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok boys and girls, I'm getting deployed here pretty soon. I need some suggestions for a decent laptop in the 400-600 dollar range. I will (hopefully) be using it to video chat with the family, create word and excel docs, and watch the occasional movie. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 11, 2011)

I got one of these (or rather my wife got me one for Christmas) on black Friday for under $400. I love it.

https://www.bing.com/shopping/HP-G72-250US-Core-i3-350M-2-26-GHz-17-3-TFT/search?q=hp%20g72&p1=%5bCommerceService+scenario%3d%22s%22+docid%3d%22061BDB5B747A25800001%22%5d&wf=Commerce


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jan 11, 2011)

I have no idea what laptop to suggest...

I just wanted to take this opportunity to THANK YOU for all your sacrifices to protect me and my freedom. May God bless you and keep you safe. That goes for your family and all your loved ones as well.....you will be in my prayers.....

Outdoorsman


----------



## richg99 (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought a Toshiba with 2 gb Ram and a 250 gb Hard drive from Wal-mart before Christmas for $300.00. I see that the same unit, but with 3 gb RAM... is now selling for $400.00. I am pleased with mine.

I also appreciate your service. Perhaps, you might think about wearing your fatigues when you go shopping. 

Might help on price, especially if you mention that you need it because you will be being shipped out. I know that I'd give you a break if I was the manager of a some computer place. 
Thank You Rich


----------



## po1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've had great luck with Toshiba's. Being an over the road trucker I need a sturdy laptop that can handle the rough conditions. When looking a laptops(to be used in rough conditions) consider how sturdy the hinges are. In your price range your going to have a good choice of computers. The only laptop that I've ever been unhappy with is Dell's (just to cheaply made to survive being used in the truck and poor customer service when trying to upgrade).


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jan 11, 2011)

I like my toshiba. I customized it from their site a few years ago and its still kicking. Plus it has a built in web cam and finger print scanner. The only bad thing is it had a crap load of bloat-ware on it. They are good for the money (way cheaper then Dell)


----------



## KRS62 (Jan 11, 2011)

There are a few deals like that posted in that price range on www.slickdeals.net.

Lenova and HP I think.

KRS


----------



## lbursell (Jan 12, 2011)

No suggestions on the laptop, but a quick bit of advice. If you're going to one of the desert areas, keep your laptop in a well sealed container of some type when you're not using it. Both of my boy's laptops were useless after about four months. The sand/grit/dust is hell on intricate moving parts.

Good Luck on your deployment and do everything you can to keep yourself safe. Don't let somebody else get you hurt. :USA1:


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2011)

Gunny I can get you AntiVirus and Office. Don't spend the money on those things. 

$499 Today!

Very decent computer too. Newer processor, huge Drive.....all you need.

The one downfall....it is 17 inches. 

https://www.staples.com/HP-G72-B66US-17.3-Laptop/product_905670?cmArea=FEATURED:SC3:CG71P4118


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim said:


> Gunny I can get you AntiVirus and Office. Don't spend the money on those things.
> 
> $499 Today!
> 
> ...




That's the one that the wife bought me for Christmas. It is a very nice unit. The high def led is fantastic.

I actually wanted a 17" computer but I won't be doing a whole lot of travelling with it, either.

I still need to get office for it. My 9 year old version is a bit outdated. :lol:


----------



## richg99 (Jan 12, 2011)

re Office.....you may, or may not, know that the free, legal version...called .. Open Office .... is great. Takes forever to download, but it has all of the parts of MS Office. Reads all of the MS Word and Excel files..and you can save in either MS's original format, or in Open Office's format. 

I think Adobe put it out just to P. O. MicroSoft. 

Try it, you will like it. Good and legal... Open Source ...software is really great for we cheap, frugal and conservative guys/gals. 
regards, Rich


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 12, 2011)

Something on my computer is set to download required portions of it whenever you attempt to open files that would normally open in Office. Seems like it downloaded it's version of Word already. Are they just readers or can you actually use them?


----------



## richg99 (Jan 12, 2011)

Quack...Oh, it is a full services program. Even If you never heard of MS Office...you could still load up Open Office and run with it. 

Create; Save and Print; and send on to others. When I send something on to others, I save it in MS Word ( or Excel) format, because I don't know if the other guy has Open Office. Rich

https://download.openoffice.org/


----------



## gunny146 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks alot guys, this is one of the many reasons I love this forum. The computer and I will be going to Afganistan so the dust contaminaiton will be less of an issue than Iraq. Thanks again fellas. Jim, that HP you suggested fits the bill nicely. I don't know a whole about computers so that helps a bunch.


----------



## PartsMan (Jan 12, 2011)

I use Open Office at home for school and at work. No problems for me.
Not as flashy as the latest MS but much cheaper and does what I need.


----------



## breachless (Jan 14, 2011)

I would like to throw in Asus as a great suggestion. Their laptops are pretty much bulletproof.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 14, 2011)

Ive been looking for a sub $400 laptop for the neighbors birthday, but havent seen much other than whats at walmart. This morning I did get an add from tigerdirect tho, thought ya might wanna check it out https://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6659873. Also good luck on your deployment and be safe [-o< and if your able to sign into TB please drop a post and let us know how your doing now and again and thanks for your service!


----------



## gunny146 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'll be heading out after one this weekend. Hopefully I will have some access to the internet while deployed, and I will stay in touch as much as possible.


----------



## PartsMan (Jan 14, 2011)

I have had good luck with Newegg. There return policy is great if you do have a problem.


----------



## breachless (Jan 14, 2011)

Newegg is the greatest. I try to buy there as much as possible.


----------



## juggernoob (Jan 16, 2011)

If you're still in the market for a inexpensive laptop. RadioShack.com has HP® G72-B63NR for 399.99. The Pentium 6100 is a slightly faster processor compared to the Core i3, but it will also consume more power, you can't beat the price though.

https://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10795150&camp=SL01161110795150

Specs
Intel Pentium P6100 2.0GHz
3GB DDR3
250GB HDD
17.3” 1600 x 900 diagonal High Definition+ HP BrightView LED Display
Intel HD Graphics w/ HDMI
LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVD±R/RW
WiFi N
Bluetooth
6-cell Battery
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

HP Specs
https://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02488265&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&site=null&product=4317458&key=null

Pentium 6100 benchmark
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Pentium-P6100-Notebook-Processor.37083.0.html

Core i3 380 benchmak
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i3-380UM-Notebook-Processor.36995.0.html


----------



## juggernoob (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's another laptop in your price range. HP ProBook 4520s 15.6" Core i3 370M Notebook $457 at Newegg.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834157531&nm_mc=AFC-SlickDeals&cm_mmc=AFC-SlickDeals-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&AID=10440897&PID=404255&SID=175572


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 16, 2011)

gunny146 said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll be heading out after one this weekend. Hopefully I will have some access to the internet while deployed, and I will stay in touch as much as possible.




Take care, and stay safe, Gunny. Keep in touch when you can.


----------



## gunny146 (Jan 19, 2011)

A little update, I ended up with an ASUS U52 w/intel core i5, 4 GB RAM, and a 640 GB HD, and built in web cam. Got Office 2010 and Kaspersky Anti-Virus. Got the folks at Best Buy to fo the set up and install. I'm really pleased so far. Thanks again for the suggestions. I did a little more research after getting a good start here and found that the ASUS brand was rated #2 behind apple in several different forums and magazines. Dug a little more and found out the ASUS supplies motherboards and other internal components to quite a few of the big names. Thanks again for the help, I just hope I have access to the internet.


----------



## perchin (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to see ya picked one up... a good one too. It just always works problem free.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 13, 2011)

gunny146 said:


> A little update, I ended up with an ASUS U52 w/intel core i5, 4 GB RAM, and a 640 GB HD, and built in web cam. Got Office 2010 and Kaspersky Anti-Virus. Got the folks at Best Buy to fo the set up and install. I'm really pleased so far. Thanks again for the suggestions. I did a little more research after getting a good start here and found that the ASUS brand was rated #2 behind apple in several different forums and magazines. Dug a little more and found out the ASUS supplies motherboards and other internal components to quite a few of the big names. Thanks again for the help, I just hope I have access to the internet.




I have a dell e1705, it's been pretty dang good, i took it to iraq for 15 months and pretty much wore the cd drive out watching movies and stuff. the computer itself is doing good, but i suggest blowing your laptop out frequently and perhaps cleaning the cd drive out once in a while to help it last longer. Don't know where your going but be safe and god bless.


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 13, 2011)

You may pay a little more, but my Vaio's have always done right by me. We all chipped in and got a satellite link up for intenet service in the motor pool when I was in Iraq. 15 months of use out doors, In and out of Humv's, and convoy trucks in my bag. 2 IED attacks, one that put my truck on its side with no problems. I refuse to buy another brand. Now my son use's that lap top because I upgraded myself, and wife to 2 new Vaio's last NOV. They cost a little more, but they have good strong hinges, and if you ask me can take a hit. The only other lap tops that look as strong is the heavy duty ones I think Toshiba makes. Be Safe, take care of your self, and come home like you left.......... And Thank you.


----------

